# Got toggin' on your noggin?



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

The tautog bite is still pretty good... 

Check it out...

http://www.angling-addict.com/2011/11/got-toggin-on-my-noggin.html


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Man your killing me , I need to get out been working overtime for the last few months . I'm thinking of trying to hit your second choice spot if the winds die down


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

O Shin Rin said:


> Man your killing me , I need to get out been working overtime for the last few months . I'm thinking of trying to hit your second choice spot if the winds die down


ditto


Rob

Do you think this comming Wednes day is still good? 

joe


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Good luck if you go Jerry!

Joe, it's looking pretty good right now, I never trust forecasts more than a day away.

http://www.fishweather.com/windandwhere.iws?siteID=612&Isection=Forecast+Graphs&regionID=109


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!!


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

robchoi said:


> Good luck if you go Jerry!
> 
> Joe, it's looking pretty good right now, I never trust forecasts more than a day away.
> 
> http://www.fishweather.com/windandwhere.iws?siteID=612&Isection=Forecast+Graphs®ionID=109


Dang! I can't make it Wednesday. I got to work until Sunday. Here is what Nogging means to me and Redfish12:

I have been emptying the shelves for the 3 and 4 oz sinkers from a local Dick's past a few month on the way home
we have 60 rigs ready with 3/0 and 4/0 hooks. 
I bought Cardiff 300. 
I bought muskie rods
My truck has been loaded. for weeks

After all these, I couldn't make it because weather or work assignments

It's killing me

Joe


----------



## redfish12 (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm back in town, now if the wind would just die down we could make a run down! Soon!


----------

